# tried and tested CHINA suplier



## jeremy1 (Nov 22, 2007)

hi all,
can you please help me with china supliers?i've received few sendings from different companys but both times more than 1/3 of production was spoilage.can someone recomend some better manufacturer or suplier?thank you.


----------



## celmoso (Jul 15, 2007)

From what has been posted on her over time, no one has had luck getting there stuff from China. A few people even reported they ended up needing new print heads from the poor ink gumming up the works.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Jeremy..you did not say what you are looking for...But for me I do not order direct from China...too many ways to get stuck. I will only deal with US Based companies who are equipped to handle off shore purchases. If I lived in another county, I would want to try to buy from within that country.

Any saving you might make on off shore direct is usually eaten up by transport, custom and spoilage


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

Alibaba Manufacturer Directory - Suppliers, Manufacturers, Exporters & Importers and Made-in-China.com China manufacturer directory, China products, China suppliers, China trade, China factory is where you can find some suppliers from china and some other countries...some of the companies do just junk products, some are better.

i can't say more than that.
good luck!


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

jeremy1 said:


> hi all,
> can you please help me with china supliers?i've received few sendings from different companys but both times more than 1/3 of production was spoilage.can someone recomend some better manufacturer or suplier?thank you.


About 8 years ago we tried sublimation inks from China and Korea (this is before we became an ArTainium dealer and then a licensed ArTainium dealer, under Sawgrass).

Although some of the inks were not too bad, the biggest problem was a lack of consistency from one batch to the next. I doubt that things have improved that much.

Although everyone likes to save money, sometimes "the game is just not worth the candle".

Although many would disagree, a sublimation print is nearly always cheaper than the substrate that is printed on.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

I agree with you Charles,you have given Jeremy very good advice.

Old Confusious once said. You pay me cheapy money I give you crappy goodies.


----------



## jeremy1 (Nov 22, 2007)

thank you all guys.the thing is that i'm from europe,so products from usa are just too expensive for our market.that's the reason i'm looking for some cheaper ways.i hope there are some better suppliers that i've met before.thats why i asked your help.thank you.


----------



## slicebo (Oct 5, 2007)

Even with the "euro" vs. "dollar"... and still too expensive?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Alibaba and all those places do not screen the suppliers very well, if at all,, be very carefull when dealing with China manufacturers,, its hard telling what you are going to get..

R.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Jeremy, I dont know what part of Europe you come from, however if you can clarify what you need I,m sure that someone would be able to help you.

You must realise that buying from Europe you will be saving on freight, customs duties and time.

regards


----------



## Datofut (May 11, 2008)

Hi all, I'm currently working in Nanjing China for a textile company doing bed linens. I about a month or so I will be quiting this job to move back to the states (New York) and have decide to open a t shirt company. For all those who inquire about suppliers in China, never never look in ali baba for manufactures. Most of them are rip offs, I've been to factories that were posted on alibaba.com and most of them were small factories with no customers. All the good factories usually dont need to post up because their factories are doing so well. If you are seriously looking to manufacture in China, you should find a sales agent over in china or a company who handles these kind of work. Someone who you can rely on to go to factories to help you inspect your good for quality assurance because most of time they will mix your goods up with spoils if they know you have no one to inspect and plus they know you probably wont order from them again. And if your not ordering by large quantities, its probably not even worth it to get it from china because all of the document's, customs, duties and other crap you have to deal with.


----------



## John Thomson (Mar 24, 2008)

I am in the UK and imported a swing away press, mug press, ciss, sublimation ink, mousemats, mugs and various spares direct from China....spent some time deciding who to buy from ( initial contact was via Alibaba.com......paid by paypal..apointed a shipping agent to handle the paperwork at this end ( took 4hrs for them to get customs clearance). Total from order to delivery ( via air transport) was 3 weeks dead.

the equipment I recieved is good quality, the prints with the dye sub ink are superb.......without a profile.

all in I say do your homework and go for it.......after all that is what a large number of 'local suppliers' do........turn over the mouse in your hand........even if it is a 'premium' brand make I bet is does not say made in the USA or Europe.
I would question any advice you get........have they actually imported themselves?

I have imported and will do it again.

John


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

John Thomson said:


> I am in the UK and imported a swing away press, mug press, ciss, sublimation ink, mousemats, mugs and various spares direct from China....spent some time deciding who to buy from ( initial contact was via Alibaba.com......paid by paypal..apointed a shipping agent to handle the paperwork at this end ( took 4hrs for them to get customs clearance). Total from order to delivery ( via air transport) was 3 weeks dead.
> 
> the equipment I recieved is good quality, the prints with the dye sub ink are superb.......without a profile.
> 
> ...


John, can you share where you shopped in China.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

You get what you pay for,you not do get cusomer service or technical support from a company in china. As much as it pains me to say if you want support on dye sub ink you must by from sawgrass. Man that left a bad taste in my mouth saying that. ...... JB


----------



## John Thomson (Mar 24, 2008)

COEDS said:


> You get what you pay for,you not get cusomer service or technical support from a company in china. As much as it pains me to say if you want support on dye sub ink you must by from sawgrass. Man that left a bad taste in my mouth saying that. ...... JB


I had a small issue with the CISS system ( turned out to be the plastic pin which supports the chip....it was sticking out around 0.5mm stopping the chip contacting the printer) I recieved several emails from the supplier a day until we traced the problem.
I cannot fault the company I dealt with.....for support I can email, telephone, MSN or Skpe them .puts a LOT of UK companies to shame........just my experience.

John


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

John I am glad for your success, I hope you share their name. This could be a good company to deal with and that would be of interest to us all. ...... JB


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

With the dollar at all time lows, it would seem that for anyone out of the US this would be the time to buy American. Can only go up from here!


----------



## andy58 (Mar 7, 2008)

Charles is right


----------



## onesielady (May 1, 2008)

You did not specify what you are looking for - but if you are looking to import apparel, 100% cotton - you might be better of going through India. India is known for thier cotton apparel - but always, always establish a relationship, ask for samples, request for production samples.... You can never be too careful, but importing can be done if it is done right.


----------

